# BenQ PE7700 - thoughts?



## Phantom_9192 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all-
I'm buying a house with my first HT in it! So excited. My Mitsu 1080p (wobulated) 62" has been great for BD, etc., but I can't wait to get into that media room and catch some football and play some Rock Band.

That being said, I'm buying the previous owners' equipment, of which the primary pieces are a BenQ PE7700 projector and a 106" Da-Lite screen (with the black velvet border).

My question is this - I would really like to get a 1080p projector as I use my PS3 for pretty much everything and I love BD. Do you think the PE7700 would have any value if I sold it, and if so, what should I ask for it? There are none on Ebay or Craigslist in my area (Dallas) to give me a frame of reference. I don't yet know the number of hours on the lamp, but the picture is bright and sharp and looks really nice. I can, however, see the difference watching HD football between 720P on the screen and the 1080p I've been watching on my TV. Or at least I feel like I can.

I saw a Mitsu 1080p projector for around $1500 which intrigues me.

Any help/opinions would be greatly appreciated! :T

Thanks!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The average ebay price says 186, but that may include ones in worse shape. In order to give you a proper price I'll need to know the lamp hours and if the lamp has been replaced. 

FYI it's got a low contrast ratio so you should look to upgrade if possible. Contrast is king in home theater.


----------



## Phantom_9192 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Isiberian.
I'll try to find out the lamp hours as soon as I can, but it may not be until next week when we move in.
What contrast ratio should I be looking for? It's a very nice media room, darkly painted with only one window with blackout curtains.

Also, do the 1080p projectors up-convert 1080i/720p source material? My DLP tv wobulates and 1080i looks spectacular. I'm hoping the projector will look as good.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## ohcello (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a PE7700 with 750 hours on the bulb, but also interested in upgrading to 1080p, etc.


----------

